

National Debt, Weak Economy? Lower The Price of Gas - jrussbowman
http://joerussbowman.tumblr.com/post/7386226328/national-debt-weak-economy-lower-the-price-of-gas

======
sixtofour
"It seems to me that there are 2 big problems in the US right now. We have a
weak economy that’s not helping to create new jobs, after several years of a
major increase in unemployment. We also have a huge national debt that’s
adding fuel to the fire of a weak economy."

From what I've read, we have a strong economy that's not helping to create new
jobs. Businesses are doing well, and we're fully (if technically) out of the
recession. Business is finding less and less use for excess labor.

